# Entradas Balanceadas, como se elimina distorsión el sumar la señal?



## RHL (Jul 29, 2009)

hola soy un novato 17 años pero no importa eh averiguado sobre entradas y salidas balanceadas y vi como invertir una señal de audio y luego volvera invertirla pero no me queda totalmente claro como sumarlas para eliminar la distorsión en dicha señal.

desde ya gracias!


----------



## capitanp (Jul 29, 2009)

estas hablando de dos cosas diferentes, una cosa es lineas de transmision balanceadas y otra configuracion puente(bridge)


----------



## Cacho (Jul 29, 2009)

Moví tu tema a esta sección.


----------



## RHL (Jul 30, 2009)

Perdon! Es que me equivoque de esquema pero como dice el el titulo del tema lo que me interesa es la trasmicion de una senal balanceada mas presisamente me pregunto si se modifica la amplitud al sumar la senal reinvertida? y como es sumada?
disculpen la ignorancia!


----------



## algp (Jul 30, 2009)

En el caso de señales de audio balanceadas lo que se hace no es sumarlas, mas bien se restan. Las señales balanceadas se suelen transmitir usando 3 cables, tierra , la señal ( digamos +A ), y la misma señal invertida ( -A ).

Luego, en el camino posiblemente se puede sumar algo de ruido a la señal ... digamos +Vn1 y +Vn2.

Al final del trayecto de cable tenemos ( +A +Vn1 ) y (-A +Vn2 ). Como los dos cables hacen un recorrido casi identico es muy probable que las señales de ruido sean casi iguales.... Vn1 = Vn2 = Vn

Entonces al restar la señales se obtiene ( +A +Vn ) - ( -A + Vn ) = 2A.

La resta se suele implementar mediante amplificador operacionales o con transformadores de audio.

Aqui puedes ver un circuito de restador con operacional.

La amplitud podria verse modificada o no.... eso depende del circuito especifico que se use.


----------



## ivan_mzr (Jul 30, 2009)

Aqui hay ejemplos de como se puede implementar: Balanced Transmitter and Receiver II tambien en el audio algunos fabricantes llaman a las señales balanceadas como: positivo(+), negativo(-) y tierra(GND); otros como mackie los llaman como: hot(+), cold(-) y ground(GND).


----------



## RHL (Jul 31, 2009)

gracias algp, gracias ivan; es cierto ahora que me lo has dicho recuerdo como era, lo habia confundido con otra cosa 
Espero poder devolverles el favor pronto.


----------

